# From Boonen to Hincapie...



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Friction shifter challenged me not to post for like 24 hours since I hit 666 posts yesterday... I didn't post... And now, to mark my return, I thought I'd post some nice photos of your favorite riders as I've gathered from the Lady Lurkers thread..

Hope you ladies like it 

I thought I'd stop at 15 pics... From Boonen to Valverde to Hincapie to Schleck, I present you, my montage :


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

That's awesome, Uzzie. I know we'll all enjoy it!


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

No problem, just wanted to contribute  (noticed I chose the Basso photo in Disco colors... Coz I'm a fan of Disco/Trek and I couldn't be happier he signed with Discovery.. 07 Tour, here we go!)


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Thanks, nice stuff. You have a good eye for nice shots.

Drop by more often.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Great pics uzzie. I have to avert my eyes for the Hincapie shots but everybody else is hot.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

sogno, sogno, some like hincapie you know ! 

I like his TTX!!!! it's THE bike I wish I could get but have ABSOLUTELY no use for since I do what, 1 TT a year? (no wait, I don't even do em'... )

you're most welcome zeytin 

I'll see what else I can find once you ladies get bored with the pics..


----------

